# Boot test Openindiana 151a



## davidgurvich (Sep 15, 2011)

Recently saw the release of Openindiana 151a, the continuation of Opensolaris, and decided to try and boot the usb image on a couple of machines.

On the machines that were able to boot the usb everything seemed much faster and less buggy than previous versions.  On the ones that weren't able to boot, I'm still trying to figure out why.

Thinkpad T42 and R52 had no issues.  One had intel 915GM graphics and the other Radeon Mobility 7500.  Both used the intel 2200 wireless chipset.

Acer Aspire One ZG5 worked with some interesting error messages.  These were probably due to either having only 1GB of ram or the fact that ZG5 uses an intel Atom cpu.  Fairly snappy once started.

Could not boot on a Dell Optiplex GX270.  I don't think it's a driver issue, it just hung after determining the amount of ram.  Uses an intel chip with HT, addon nvidia 440, and 4GB ram.


----------



## FreeMWP (Sep 16, 2011)

For the machine not booting, try to add -v to the kernel boot line in grub. This will give you some more info. If it is a driver problem, you can add -B disable_DRIVER=true to the kernel boot line in grub. Replace DRIVER with the name of the driver.

Also look here http://wiki.openindiana.org/oi/Boot+hangs for boot problems.


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 16, 2011)

Tried already, thank you.  Last line simply lists the amount of memory in two formats and it never gets to loading any drivers.  Attempted acpi-user-options=(0x2,0x8).  There doesn't seem to be an option to enable/disable APIC or ACPI in the BIOS of this machine.


----------

